# Einzelne Buchstaben aus TrueTypeFont in ein Pixelbild umwandeln - geht sowas?



## Tillge (23. März 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe vielleicht etwas seltsames Problem (obwohl, seltsam ist hier wahrscheinlich nichts). Nun gut ...

Ich möchte eine gewöhnliche Pixelgrafik erstellen und zwar aus einem einzelnen speziellen Buchstaben einer True Type Schrift. Hintergrund ist der, dass ich eine TTF mit speziellen Symbolen habe und nun genau diese Symbole anderweitig nicht bekomme (durch scannen o.ä.).

Ist soetwas überhaupt möglich? Ich weiß, wie man in Corel Draw die Schrift öffnet, den einzelnen Buchstaben (also in meinem Fall das Symbol) vektorisiert ... aber dann? Wie kommt man schlussendlich zu einem Pixelbild des Buchstabens? Wahrscheinlich garnicht über die Vektorschiene, oder? Ich habe keine Idee ...

Für Antworten wär' ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## EngelchenB (23. März 2006)

Öhm soweit ich das verstehe mahst du einfach eine Textebene, tippst dein Zeichen ein, rückst es von der Größe zurecht.

Dann gehst du oben in der Leiste auf Layer (Ebene) -> Rasterize (Rastern) -> Layer (Ebene)

Dannach hast du es als Pixel und nicht mehr als vektor. Sobald man einen Filter auf eine Textebene anwenden möchte sagt er einem ja auch bescheid das man die Ebene vorher Rastern muss, und ob er das jetzt tun soll...


----------



## Tillge (23. März 2006)

EngelchenB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Öhm soweit ich das verstehe mahst du einfach eine Textebene, tippst dein Zeichen ein, rückst es von der Größe zurecht.
> 
> Dann gehst du oben in der Leiste auf Layer (Ebene) -> Rasterize (Rastern) -> Layer (Ebene)
> 
> Dannach hast du es als Pixel und nicht mehr als vektor. Sobald man einen Filter auf eine Textebene anwenden möchte sagt er einem ja auch bescheid das man die Ebene vorher Rastern muss, und ob er das jetzt tun soll...


So wird's wohl gehen. Herzlichen Dank für den Tipp!


----------

